# WTB experienced LSG dog



## lisatn (Jan 10, 2010)

I am needing an experienced LSG dog for dehorned Nigerian Dwarf goats. Would like one that has been raised with goats and please no bad habits (runner, chewer, chaser etc..) Would like an Anatolian cross papers/sex doesn't matter but do not want anything other than a LSG cross.
Thanks so much,
Lisa


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi! I head up the LGD unit for the local Great Pyrenees Rescue of Atlanta, GA. We have a number of really good dogs available for adoption right now that are already with goats and chickens. Please contact me privately to discuss your needs and lets see if we can find a dog for you. :wink:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you looked at NASRN? They have multiple LGD females available for adoption/foster now


----------

